# DeBary Glen Enduro Race



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

*DeBary Glen Enduro Race March 16th*

We have been talking about having an enduro race here at DeBary Glen for quite a while now so on Friday night when most of the regulars were around we picked a date and a format. The date will be Saturday March 16th. This race will be known as the Ken Brown Memorial Enduro. It will be a four hour event broken into eight 30 minute heats and we will be running Scaley LMP1 and LMP2 cars. The cars must be 100% stock and have working lights. Basic tuning such as wheel truing and gluing of bushings is permitted and encouraged. The magnet downforce can be adjusted to a maximum total downforce of 300gms. as measured by the club's magnet marshal. Minimum track clearance is 1/16th inch. Teams can bring their cars or they can borrow one of the house cars, first come first pick. All of the house cars are tuned to be as close as possible in performance but no guarentes can be made. Those bringing their own cars will be allowed to bring spare Scaley 18K replacement motors, spare braids and spare stock wheels, reinforcement of the hubs is permitted. Teams will have at least two drivers and no more than four. Each team must provide one turn marshal during every heat. Every driver must drive at least two heats. There will be no track calls and all repairs and servicing of cars will be under green flag conditions. Time between heats will be 2 minutes. There will be a 5 minute break at the midpoint of the race. The third hour of the race will be conducted with reduced lighting. Space is at a premium so bring as little gear as possible. The raceway will have a hot soldering iron and a dremel tool on hand. Any controller you wish to use is permitted, the house has a couple of PM basic controllers available in case of an emergency. Additional details, corrections or changes if needed will be posted here no later than two weeks before the race. Those wishing to participate must RSVP by March 2, 2013 to reserve a space. Ideally we will have four teams but if interest is great enough we can go to a round robin sit out format to a maximum of six teams. There just isn't room for more than that. I can be contacted by PM here or e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a really good idea modlerbob. Ken Brown was a great guy and a very active racer so it's a very fitting tribute to him that he would approve of highly. There aren't many racers at my local track, so I will have trouble locating a team mate. Is there any provision that might help others like myself get together and plan a team for your endurance race?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Torquemutant the minimum number of drivers on a team is two. We have some drivers here who may want to race so if you RSVP and can't find a local team mate by the first of March I will find you a partner


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bob;

I want to thank you for inviting me to your wonderful raceway. I really enjoyed racing with your group. I am also looking forward to participating in the Enduro.

Leo Belleville


----------

